# favorite prop you own



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

what is your favorite prop you own? do you have one?


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Flying crank ghost-style puppet on a wearable chest harness. Best scare I own. I love the comments from the adults: "No, there's nothing alive in here. They're all just hanging decorations---AIEEEEE!!"


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

This year it is a toss up between my FCG built last year and my monster in a box prop from this year. I would have to choose the MIB for the scream factor for this year.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

mine would have to be my flying demon i completed this year:


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Toss up between my pipe organ or my sunken pirate ship


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

For me so far it's my fogger. The most compliments I received were on the foggers and giant skull.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Gliding Skeleton Reaper on a 7' pneumatic slide. It takes 10 seconds to move 7' so it's all slow and ethereal and creepy. Next year I will turn it into something else again.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

for this year. I really like my Witch. shes just so great! shes a simple figure but i just love her.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

For me, it's gotta be "The Bride"


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

For sure my full size Frankenstein!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Although it's not mine I gotta say lauriebeasts "the bride" is my favorite 
SPECTACULAR!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Mon-Tiki !!!*










Mon-Tiki is the monster tiki who lights up when he talks. The soundtrack will be in a movie i am working on in iMovie, hoepfully it will be finished tonight.

Here is what he says:

Be warned, this is Haunted Tiki Island where madness has made its home. Where missionaries are converted to cannibals, scientist into witch doctors, and brave adventurers into sniveling cowards! Headshrinkers, vampires, zombies, and every creature red in tooth and claw await those who seek its treasure. Will you be one who reaps the sweetest rewards or be forever haunted by the ghosts of Haunted Tiki Island?

Chanting

Be warned all those who pass thru these gates. Before this island sinks into the sea it will have revenge on mankind. Life will return to it's most primitive form. Mothers will eat their young, Animals will hunt men, and the dead will walk the earth again. Disease and famine will consume you like fire, You will drown in poison and stagnant water, and you'll be overrun by your darkest fears.

Chanting

I am tiki, the first man on the earth, and I will be the last man on earth!!! HA HA HA HA&#8230;ad infinitum.

FYI - This guy is DOW blue styrofoam, my first foam project. Messy but way fun!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, my Freakin' Monster is probably my favorite, but the best effect by far was the flying bats, people were simply amazed!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

My 7 foot tall grave digger I built this year


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

This guy pretty much sums up my sense of humor.

Zombie on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2269/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ed70d85d70


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

My paper mache gargoyle. I've made tons of props since making the gargoyle, but that one still gets more compliments than most of the others put together. 
http://home.comcast.net/~v.bariteau/goyleandcorpse.jpg


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

edwood saucer said:


> This guy pretty much sums up my sense of humor.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/1835227460


LMAO!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I hate all my props. jk


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

my MIB is probably my favorite... though I really enjoyed the thunder and lightning this year too.


----------

